# Vw meet today Barry waterfront 11/4/10



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone into their VDubs? Barry waterfront opposite morrisons. 13.45hrs bit of a cruise then onto the pub. Check out Volks occurin!!!!

http://volksoccurin.com/


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

cheers for the notice m=8:doublesho


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

TANNERS said:


> cheers for the notice m=8:doublesho


4hrs how much more do you need!!:wave:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

I follow the links but it says "This board has no forums" :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

http://volksoccurin.com/


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Brilliant name! Hope it was a good day mate.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Brilliant name! Hope it was a good day mate.


Cheers Matt.
How you both doing?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

any pics m=8


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

TANNERS said:


> any pics m=8


Yes lots have a look at the Wos ocurrin section.:thumb:


----------

